# Signs! What do you have?



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 6, 2015)

Not sure where to post this but does anyone have signs like this? I got this one today....


----------



## racie35 (Oct 7, 2015)

I have the large metal oval one hanging in my garage.  I'll get a pic later


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 7, 2015)

CABE member kos22us has some of the finest Schwinn advertising I've ever seen. Here's two examples...




this one is on ebay now...




nice stuff!


----------

